# Planning move to Portugal



## matei72 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi all...

International nomad here, currently in the UK since 2005 and have had enough. 

Planning move with family (wife and two small children) to Portugal. I'm in my '40s and in the IT industry, as is my wife. We've both got very good jobs here - but we're willing to trade the bigger salaries/benefits for a better environment, for both our children and ourselves.

Not so much concerned with the language, we're multilingual and can understand nearly everything in Portuguese - as well as make ourselves understood. Obviously will be brushing up prior to moving!

Just a few questions if anyone could chip in?

- What neighbourhoods in Lisbon are considered good for families with children? We stayed recently in Estrela and Campo de Ourique, really enjoyed those areas but I'm somewhat doubtful about the feasibility of commuting to the the larger business parks on the outskirts of Lisbon.

- Has anyone encountered ageism? It does exist here in the UK, although I haven't experienced (touch wood). Have a few former colleagues who are in their '50s and have had a tough time...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

do you need a visa? ... would be my first question as you do not mention your or your wifes nationality


----------



## matei72 (Jun 16, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> do you need a visa? ... would be my first question as you do not mention your or your wifes nationality


Hi Siobhan,

We should be OK on the visa front, we shouldn't need one as we're both EU passport holders.


----------



## matei72 (Jun 16, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> do you need a visa? ... would be my first question as you do not mention your or your wifes nationality


Hi Siobhan,

We should be OK on the visa front, we shouldn't need one as we're both EU passport holders.


----------



## matei72 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oops, didn't realise I'd posted twice!


----------

